# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  در مورد دانشگاه آزاد و رشته های پزشکی این دانشگاه اطلاعات میخواهم . متشکر ♥

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بنام خدا
♥سلام به عزیزان♥
دوستان لطفا برایم روشن کنید که مثلا برای رفتن به رشته داروسازی در یه دانشگاه آزاد ، چه شرایطی لازمه؟ مثلا رتبه کشور ، رتبه منطقه و ...

2 - آیا برای ورود به رشته های پزشکی دانشگاه های آزاد محدودیت معدل داریم؟ ( مثلا معدل کتبی باید بالای 15 باشد)

و 3 - بهترین دانشگاه های آزاد پزشکی که میشناسید رو برایم معرفی کنید ( ترجیحا اطراف استان قزوین )
ممنونم کنکور

----------


## Lara27

چرا آزاد ؟

----------


## amiredge

واسه آزاد تراز مهمه.ترازت حول و حوش 9200 باشه صد در صد قبولی(پایین تر هم احتمالش هست)
خیر شرط معدل نداره.
نزدیک به قزوین،تهران و کرج

----------


## Harir

1.داروسازی تا اونجایی که من میدونم فقط آزاد تهران داره
2.نمی دونم
3.بهترینشون تهران  و کرج هستند

----------


## MJavadD

ترازت بالای 9100 باشه قبولی
فک نکنم معدل شرط باشه
دارو فقط تهران ، دامغان و یه جا دیگه(الان یادم نیست) داره

----------


## sinae2011

> ترازت بالای 9100 باشه قبولی
> فک نکنم معدل شرط باشه
> دارو فقط تهران ، دامغان و یه جا دیگه(الان یادم نیست) داره


آیت الله آملی

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> چرا آزاد ؟


همینطوری اتفاقی به ذهنم رسید که کمی اطلاعات در مورد رشته های پزشکی آزاد کسب کنم ... همین ! ♥

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> واسه آزاد تراز مهمه.ترازت حول و حوش 9200 باشه صد در صد قبولی(پایین تر هم احتمالش هست)
> خیر شرط معدل نداره.
> نزدیک به قزوین،تهران و کرج


متشکر بابت راهنمایی ها ... راستی تراز هر درس باید اینطور باشه ؟

----------


## ali.facori

سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی تهران تراز چند میخواد منطقه 1 هستم رتبه میخواد یا تراز بعدش با چه درصدایی میشه پزشکی ازاد تهران قبول شد. درصداش چی؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

کسی جواب مارو نمیده؟؟

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی تهران تراز چند میخواد منطقه 1 هستم رتبه میخواد یا تراز بعدش با چه درصدایی میشه پزشکی ازاد تهران قبول شد. درصداش چی؟


تراز حدودا 9400 به بالا،درصد خاصی نمیشه گفت چون بحث معدلم هست

----------


## amiredge

> همینطوری اتفاقی به ذهنم رسید که کمی اطلاعات در مورد رشته های پزشکی آزاد کسب کنم ... همین ! ♥
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> متشکر بابت راهنمایی ها ... راستی تراز هر درس باید اینطور باشه ؟


نه دیگه تراز کل.

----------


## mohamad.j

چقد شهریش هس تقریبن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sinae2011

> سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی تهران تراز چند میخواد منطقه 1 هستم رتبه میخواد یا تراز بعدش با چه درصدایی میشه پزشکی ازاد تهران قبول شد. درصداش چی؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> کسی جواب مارو نمیده؟؟


پزشکی تهران آخرین نفری که قبول شده ترازش 9390 شده

اگه میخوای آزاد هر جا قبول شی 9200 به بالا باید باشه

----------


## arash35

> سلام بچه ها کسی میدونه دانشگاه آزاد پزشکی تهران تراز چند میخواد منطقه 1 هستم رتبه میخواد یا تراز بعدش با چه درصدایی میشه پزشکی ازاد تهران قبول شد. درصداش چی؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> کسی جواب مارو نمیده؟؟


تو کارنامه من نفر آخر قبولی پزشکی تهران تراز 9600 بود.

----------


## ali.facori

ُلام یعنی باید 9400 بیارم تراز تو سنجش بعد نمیدونی من باید چه دصدایی کسب کنم میدونم سخته تقریبی هم بگی ممنون میشم مثلا من معدلم افتضاح شده کتبی شدم 13 تقریبامنطقه 1 هستم

----------


## mahdiroostaei

> ُلام یعنی باید 9400 بیارم تراز تو سنجش بعد نمیدونی من باید چه دصدایی کسب کنم میدونم سخته تقریبی هم بگی ممنون میشم مثلا من معدلم افتضاح شده کتبی شدم 13 تقریبامنطقه 1 هستم


سلام دوست عزیز
نمونه درصد های پزشکی آزاد برای سال92
این رو هم بگم بهت که به اینا دل خوش نکن هیچی معلوم نیست پارسال آزاد رشته پرستاری 65هزار(تراز5500) منطقه دو گرفت اما امسال30هزار هم نگرفت(تراز6500)!
ادبیات60
عربی45
دینی60
زبان32
زمین0
ریاضی30
زیست45
فیزیک60
شیمی40

----------


## ali.facori

> سلام دوست عزیز
> نمونه درصد های پزشکی آزاد برای سال92
> این رو هم بگم بهت که به اینا دل خوش نکن هیچی معلوم نیست پارسال آزاد رشته پرستاری 65هزار(تراز5500) منطقه دو گرفت اما امسال30هزار هم نگرفت(تراز6500)!
> ادبیات60
> عربی45
> دینی60
> زبان32
> زمین0
> ریاضی30
> ...


برای سال 93 رو ندارین اگه من 20 درصد بزارم روش چی قبولم یا نه؟

----------


## mahdiroostaei

> برای سال 93 رو ندارین اگه من 20 درصد بزارم روش چی قبولم یا نه؟


برای سال 93از دوستانی که پزشکی ازاد قبول شدن بخواهید درصد هاشون رو بذارن
بستگی داره20درصد بذارید روی کدوم درس ها و توی سال بعد کدوم درس دشوار باشه!

----------

